# Fun times at Onyxian Gems! - Updated



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

So, my partner decided that if I was breeding and selling mice, I needed a name. A vote was cast on 10 different names and Onyxian Gems came back the most popular, so that is us now!

The main point of the thread though, is to introduce everyone to the 50 odd babies we have had this week, their parents and the expecting parents. It's been busy busy and and about to get more busy with 4 does still to give birth between now and the end of August.

So! Instead of starting 50 billion threads, here is everyone..

More from the pew-ish colony that is now so large we have separated out the Mum of this lot with her babbers, she'll now be on rest for a good while and probably into retirement. We have 2 Satins in this bunch, I think  She had 16 but I culled to 12 and they are doing great.





































Next up we have some Coo mice! So excited about these, our first Coos. Two does gave birth to a total of 21. One litter is now two days old, one little is just a day.

with one of the very chilled Mummies



























Pregnant Black Tan girlies



















There are 10 wigglers in the larger colony but they are impossible to photo just now, as they are somewhere under about 10ft of bedding and a couple more gorgeous broken black girls to pop. Now off to clean everyone out, phew!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Look at all those piles of cutsiewootsieitsybitsyteensieweensiemousewousies!!

And those black moms to be; YIKES!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

awe they are gorg


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thanks girls. Yes, very pregnant girls hehe! I'm expecting Moomin (and my favourite of them all, though don't tell the others  ) to have her babies tonight or tomorrow. Her sister is a day or two behind her, so won't be long before they follow.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW yay! i'm a grandma to these meeces!! xxxx they're gorgeous xxxx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

All thanks to your hard work! I am just so happy with the coos and the tans xxxx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the name! 
Looking good


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

looks like the characteristics from millie are passing down the line nicely, theres a few in the pics that look to have a sort of band forming  xx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Yeps! Can't wait to see the pinkish ones show their markings tomorrow


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Wahay! We have 7 more broken silvers today, which means the broken silver buck and doe from a previous litter are deffo working and having looked over the 4 from a broken silver x pew mating, there are at least two broken silvers there. I wonder how I can move out the broken and get selfs.. Hmm!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww. lovely babes- Congrats!  
Your black/tan mum-to-be mouse is sooo big! Bless!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Updating this for Art~ and to add piccies of the little Silvers. Because my Silvers have been coming through so light for a long time, I've found the best way to ID them is to take a lot of pictures when they are very young. By doing this over several litters I've been able to spot the subtle differences to the PEWs at the same age. So, here are our 9 Silvers..

Pics arn't the best, but they are more blue-y than the pews are at this age


















The slightly older pews and the two ivory satins



























The Coos


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love the little ivory satins!!! And I really really really want one!!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hey Zany, your in luck if you really want one lol! The two likkle Satins are both boys - thus pretty useless to me right now! Particularly as I already have one Satin male keeper, soo... they'll be ready in about 3-4 weeks lol 

Here are some more updated pictures.. including 11 black tan babies! One girl is still to pop..










These two intrigue me, as they have white, brown and black. They are also the bruisers of the group.









I love the colours on this one









And the head marking on this one..



























Baby tans, about 12 hours old









I stopped handling this girl as she is so big (pic doesn't really show HOW big!) but she was desperate for a hug today, so she climbed into my hand for a snug..










=)


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww Maddie, i'm so pleased you're getting some lush colours from the mice i sent you *happy grandma here!* they're gorgeous. I had 2 or 3 in a litter a while back that had the white, brown and black and they turned out to be totally gorgeous broken chocolate tans, very pretty mice indeed. You've got a lovely range of colours and markings there girl. xxxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Those broken marked babies are fabulous! And the doe in the last pic; words fail me...she's just so freakin' big! Yow!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

How does that poor girl move!! She looks ready to pop the poor thing!!!

And I'm trying to convince myself that I don't want anymore mice..........not really working, especially with my favourite boy getting so old and doddery and three of my fav girlies having tumours


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thanks guys and guess what - she hasn't given birth yet either! I'm also waiting on two more broken black tan girls to give birth and a broken silver, all looking rather big (though none of them rival the above girl lol!).

So sorry to hear that zany  you really must pop over for a brew sometime x


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Well, here are some updated piccies. The black tans finally gave birth, another cow mummy gave birth - with another still to pop and a broken silver gave birth, yay! So lots of babies around at the moment and I'm loving it. Here are some of the cuties..

"Moony"




































A random one I love the colour of









Coo meeces









Broken silver litter









.. Black tan litter


















Still to give birth mummy


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They are all absolutely gorgeous! I like Moony's marking and can see why you're in love! Glad the black and tan girly popped, and i bet she was relieved too :lol:

And thanks for the offer of a brew sometime hun, really appreciate it. Will take you up on it sometime


----------

